# depressing school year



## KoreanDeathKid (Nov 18, 2008)

these are just somethings that i want to let go
this has been the worst school year yet, i cannot believe what me and my friends were put through in just a few months
first, a girl named Jillian leaves the school because she was bullied
second, grade 12s were sent home during a school camp after being caught drinking
third, my friend Connor fights and beats up his little brother and gets suspended
fourth, three of my friends get suspended because they set off a fire cracker in the school building
and just today, a close friend named Shar gets into an arguement with another girl which soon gets intense and they both get sent to the principle's office
and that's all in 4 months


----------



## Harveysherps (Nov 18, 2008)

That's nothing. My 17 year old lives with his mom. She is dying. He knocked up his girl friend. She got an abortion. He quit school because of the scandal. Oh yeah his step dad was arrested for supposedly molesting his sister. The charges got dropped on that one. So See things your way aren't that bad after all.Did I mention he snuck out and wrecked his car. Almost died himself. I got many more if you want to hear them. I haven't even gotten started on how the last 4 months of my life has been. LOL


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 18, 2008)

That all seems normal to me. I could rattle off some stories, but I'd rather save them for somewhere more private. You'll get through it.



KoreanDeathKid said:


> these are just somethings that i want to let go
> this has been the worst school year yet, i cannot believe what me and my friends were put through in just a few months
> first, a girl named Jillian leaves the school because she was bullied
> second, grade 12s were sent home during a school camp after being caught drinking
> ...


----------



## ashesc212 (Nov 19, 2008)

High School?


----------



## DaRealJoker (Nov 19, 2008)

Ahh Good ole school days. I had a bit of confusion back in school, I couldn't figure out if I was at a place of education, or on the set of the new "Soap Opera". School is tough and youth don't have it that easy. I remember how many changes we go thru and it's all very overwhelming at times. Growin up isn't eay. We just hope to be somewhat normal LOL. School can be tough too. I think of the stress and how much we all need a break sometimes. Take each day at a time and try to ignore what is going on. Just keep your focus on something and don't stop. My brother is 17 and my mother is very ill. She has very bad mental issues. My lil brother stays home and helps her to deal with things, which has resulted in him failing four or five different grades. He's missed so much school it amazes me that he can tie his own shoes. Not saying any situation is worse, just saying times can be tough for anyone. Keep your head up and just work on your life and don't let others put their problems on you to solve. Aswell if a friend come to you with a problem, just listen. Most of the time they really need somewhere to vent. Try to not involve yourself in solving their problems. You have your own to worry about. And in the end you only have yourself. Be positive and good things will just always be around you. Peace and good luck in your journeys. Your worth it. As for Harvey, I'd say wow that is a tough trip in life and definately very normal. Hope things will work out for your son and his sister. Try to see his point of view and understanding will just come naturaly. Ah the trials and tribulations of being a youth. Remember when you wondered what kind of adult you were gonna be? No-one figures it out overnight. Enjoy the life you have because you couldn't have it better if you tried to plan it out all yourself. Your life is perfect the way it is. Nature is just taking it's course. Oh and parents: remember that you were in your childs shoes once, and how much you needed someone to listen. Hope everyone is haveing a good week so far and look forward to the week-end, it's almost here :grno


----------



## ashesc212 (Nov 19, 2008)

Yeah - I found school to be full of drama too. Sometimes it can be rough. I wouldn't want to be in your shoes because I wouldn't want to be back there again. College is pretty good though because you are exposed to more people from a variety of backgrounds. You don't have to be stuck in the "prison" for hours at a time and forced to hang around with the same people day in and day out. 

Anyway, sorry if that is all negative sounding but the trials of youth DO pay off at some point when you are an adult and can do your own thing.


----------



## lizardboy101 (Nov 19, 2008)

> when you are an adult and can do your own thing



One word...job. lol


----------



## DaRealJoker (Nov 19, 2008)

Hahaha "JOB!!" Yikes I dunno which is scarier now, school or work? Hahaha But that's what school is for, to find out what you love so you can learn what you need to find your career. A jod isn't a job if you're doing what you love.


----------



## TheBeerGuy (Nov 19, 2008)

Here in Oswego, a week and a half ago a kid got in an argument with another, didn't know the other kid was visiting from Ft. Drum. The soldier knocked him in to a coma, where he still lays. I believe politics was the cause...stupid people


----------



## Oddball (Nov 19, 2008)

im glad i graduated high school last year
i never want to go back
scandal was in the schools internet description because we had such a "diverse" student population that fights broke out daily, and expulsions were common, suspensions were nothing
i had friends who DIED at my high school
one of my female friends was shot in the head by a gang banger
one of my male friends who i knew since childhood was run down by a gang banger just cuz he was saying hello to the gang bangers girl who just so happened to have been friends with my friend before that dumbass was even in her picture

not to mention all the drug trafficing, drugs period, gang violence interventions, Narc's were everywhere, we had LAPD daily patroling...and i got away still with smoking my tobacco on campus during lunch behind the buildings

but drama doesn't begin to cover it man

then again, it was the students at my school's own damn fault for being gang bangers, drug dealers, and all around stupid ass kids, my 2 friends tho didn't do anything and **** still happened to them

tell your friends that they should be glad not to be living in Los Angeles going to Westchester High


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Nov 19, 2008)

i know that doesn't seem so bad if i was going to a public school, but i go to a small private school with no more than 200 people, and there is only 15 people in a class, and all this happened in two grades, and i know everybody like they are my family
and just to make matters worse, i hear Connor was jumped and was put a gun pointed at him just last night


----------



## DaRealJoker (Nov 19, 2008)

yeah guns in the face is never fun and losing friends is worse. You should talk to your parents about going to other schools when you notice stuff like that is happening.


----------



## Oddball (Nov 19, 2008)

changing schools is probably a good idea
charter schools in the usa are pretty bad attitude wise, but educationally they're good
i have no idea how canada's school system is tho

i am sorry to hear a lot of stuff has hit the fan up there where you are
i hope things blow over really soon for you
no one really enjoys drama


----------



## ashesc212 (Nov 20, 2008)

lizardboy101 said:


> > when you are an adult and can do your own thing
> 
> 
> 
> One word...job. lol



Yeah, basically ... just didn't want to depress anybody here. 

The good thing about a "desk" job is that you can check the tegutalk forum during the day when no one is looking lol...

In regards to doing something you love, that does seem like the best idea. I should have been a vet, instead of going into finance. What stinks is once you go through school once, you don't want to do it again to change your career usually...like me...8 more years of school does not sound pleasant. How would I afford more tegus, snakes, and beardies?


----------



## lotsareps (Nov 20, 2008)

i was homeschooled so i didn't get all this fun


----------



## Oddball (Nov 20, 2008)

fun?


----------



## DaRealJoker (Nov 20, 2008)

nothin fun about your math question today was if Timmy brings an uzi with 50 rounds to school and Johny has a handgun with 18 rounds, how many shots will zoom by your head before you actually get hit. Society needs work and it's all gonna get worse before it gets better. The world needs to get more educated. It's a tough topic and if we all learnt more maybe it all would eventually go away. Aswell we need to work on things like people and drugs and deppretion. One thing that's good is the older the people the more they tend to think before they do those sorta things. Just keep going to school, get an education and you will beable to get far far away from them things at somepoint. Go after your dream right now. Don't put anything off till tomorrow.


----------



## lotsareps (Nov 21, 2008)

yeah i live in hollywood so i know bout all this stuff
last year some kid (couldn't have been more than 10) was shot by the local gang for being white! this took place down my street!
personally, as twisted as this may seem, i think we should weed out the bad. send them off if they're not contributing to society even if its going to school and doing well. i wouldn't be able to be a teacher due to my temper sometimes.


----------

